# What drugs have you tried? How were they?



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2019)

I've tried marijuana and it was much better than alcohol in my opinion. What about you guys?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I've tried marijuana and it was much better than alcohol in my opinion. What about you guys?


Adderall! But I really have adhd so its not as cool as when everyone else uses it, actully makes me calm/slightly sleepy... I was diagnosed a couple of years ago, has changed my life 1000%, so if you've always thought you might have it (or your parents refused to agree with a medical professional that you might have adhd), please see a doctor.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 9, 2019)

I smoke marijuana often (eat it and vape when I can)
I've tried Mushrooms once and I didn't see or hear anything weird, but it felt nice and I was a little giggly
I've tried Ritalin, Adderal, and Vyvanse all once or twice. I "liked" Vyvanse more, but wasn't really a fan of any of them. Made me feel twitchy and it made me feel even more restless then normal
I wouldn't really recommend anything, but marijuana/pot/cannabis to people
Edit: I also drink, but I need to drink a lot to feel anything so I generally don't for that regularly


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 9, 2019)

not tried but i want to try hemp as a mood stablizer but for that i must get off some medicine that is known to interact with CBD the main reason i want off those RX's is because i fear their doing damage to my body Liver emzymes are elevated which could lead to liver damage if left untreated my ex smokes Pot for her epilepsy that's what got me thinking of trying canabis or at least CBD as an alternitive to the antipsychotics I'm on (I'm bi polar) never hurts to try i guess


----------



## Lacius (Aug 9, 2019)

Alcohol is my drug of choice. Edibles are okay on occasion.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 9, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> not tried but i want to try hemp as a mood stablizer but for that i must get off some medicine that is known to interact with CBD the main reason i want off those RX's is because i fear their doing damage to my body Liver emzymes are elevated which could lead to liver damage if left untreated my ex smokes Pot for her epilepsy that's what got me thinking of trying canabis or at least CBD as an alternitive to the antipsychotics I'm on (I'm bi polar) never hurts to try i guess


"i want off those RX's" Don't just suddenly stop your meds, talk to your doctor, I'd look more into some scientific studies on if cbd works, I've heard that some "work" because they actually contain thc ("accidentally"). Marijuana itself, it seems is safe, IF you are over 25, as there have been some studies showing that use before that age (when the brain has finished maturing) can stunt brain growth, but after 25 as long as you only do it here and there, seems fine.

Not trying to scare anyone who has used marijuana, I'm sure as long as you don't use it too much, it probably hasn't really affected you.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 9, 2019)

MJ
shrooms
LSD

Enjoyed all the above. The psychedelics occasionally for about 6 years. The MJ, pretty regular for about 14 years, but with a hard 2 year break while I was living overseas '91-'93. I quit all that at about 30yo though, when life got real ... serious job, marriage, kid(s). Maybe when I retire I'll start smoking weed again, when I don't have to go to a job anymore. That is, if it's legal where I live then.


Cocaine - Tried it once, didn't see the point. Maybe I just didn't have enough money to get there. But that's ok.


Alcohol - Mostly beer when I was in my 20's, and lots of it. I mean lots of it. Probably the thing I'd change if I could. Other than legal risk of being arrested for other stuff, alcohol probably put me at most risk back then. Health, and driving after drinking. Yeah, I regret it, but I did it a number of times in college. Back in the 80's it was wasn't quite the big deal it is now. There wasn't any "MADD" and cops in a college town would just make you walk home if they did pull you over. Anyway, I never drink heavily anymore, and rarely drink beer. I do enjoy some Scotch or Bourbon on a Friday/Sat evening, but I never drink enough to get drunk. Warm, yes. Drunk, no.

That's it. I never messed with "lab made" stuff like crack or meth. Had a chance once to do MDMA when it was first going around (80's), a girl asked me if I wanted to with her and a few other people. I had no idea yet what that kind of invitation more or less meant, probably missed out on some mud for my turtle there. Oh well.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 9, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> "i want off those RX's" Don't just suddenly stop your meds, talk to your doctor, I'd look more into some scientific studies on if cbd works, I've heard that some "work" because they actually contain thc ("accidentally"). Marijuana itself, it seems is safe, IF you are over 25, as there have been some studies showing that use before that age (when the brain has finished maturing) can stunt brain growth, but after 25 as long as you only do it here and there, seems fine.
> 
> Not trying to scare anyone who has used marijuana, I'm sure as long as you don't use it too much, it probably hasn't really affected you.


i am so we'll monitor it closely


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2019)

Marijuanna
It was bitter

I also tried Tobacco
It was bitter

I have also tried pure Azahar tea...
It was bitter


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 9, 2019)

None. I watch anime.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Aug 9, 2019)

Videogames are my drugs.


----------



## lachlan_sol (Aug 9, 2019)

jurassicplayer said:


> None. I watch anime.


i cringed while reading this but i guess whatever works for you mate


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2019)

I'll stick with Mary, I'm an ex-addict.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I've tried marijuana and it was much better than alcohol in my opinion. What about you guys?



I prefer Alcohol (moderation, of course) because it is much healthier than Marijuana. Surely, marijuana is good for you (not to smoking it, mind you.. its not health just like cigarettes anyway).


----------



## Cyan (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> it was much better than alcohol


what do you define as "better" ?
it probably depends what you expect.

If losing your mind or seeing visions is what you expect, then it's not what I'd want and wouldn't find it "better".
I wouldn't stand "losing control" at all, I need to always be in control and not feel I missed time.

I guess my drug is also video games and TV series, and food, and knowledge


----------



## Youkai (Aug 9, 2019)

Never ever tried any drugs well okay alcohol but just a little bit and mainly because it was impossible no to in the military (had to go, luckily I got out as a psychopath after 2 month) as they put in alcohol into my bottle whenever I left it unattendet which I did a few times at the beginning as I was to trusting.


----------



## AtsuNii (Aug 9, 2019)

I have only used MJ, mostly just in the shape of edibles. Might wanna try shrooms sometime, but that's about it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I prefer Alcohol (moderation, of course) because it is much healthier than Marijuana. Surely, marijuana is good for you (not to smoking it, mind you.. its not health just like cigarettes anyway).


I disagree wholeheartedly and strongly believe that marijuana is much healthier than alcohol. You ever seen any deaths from marijuana?


Cyan said:


> what do you define as "better" ?
> it probably depends what you expect.
> 
> If losing your mind or seeing visions is what you expect, then it's not what I'd want and wouldn't find it "better".
> ...


Have you even smoked marijuana? It’s not like alcohol where you loose control nor do you see visions or loose your mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2019)

NOPE, im only 14 so i've not even tried alcohol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly and strongly believe that marijuana is much healthier than alcohol. You ever seen any deaths from marijuana?
> 
> Have you even smoked marijuana? It’s not like alcohol where you loose control nor do you see visions or loose your mind.



I had smoked marijuana 4 or 5 time a loooong time ago. Never again.. Smoke still travel to my lung but I got high. Cigarette is worse than Marijuana, yes. 

However, smoke travel to the lung and its not healthy, period. Marijuana pills or made it with juice or in the brownie is healthy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I had smoked marijuana 4 or 5 time a loooong time ago. Never again.. Smoke still travel to my lung but I got high. Cigarette is worse than Marijuana, yes.
> 
> However, smoke travel to the lung and its not healthy, period. Marijuana pills or made it with juice or in the brownie is healthy.


Exactly. Smoking anything is absolutely horrible for the lungs, which is why I use a vape. Edibles are the safest.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Exactly. Smoking anything is absolutely horrible for the lungs, which is why I use a vape. Edibles are the safest.



Vape is not safest, lol. Look at the bottle for Vape: "Warning: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical."  Yeah, my brother use it and he believed it is safest but his bottle say otherwise, lol.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Vape is not safest, lol. Look at the bottle for Vape: "Warning: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical."  Yeah, my brother use it and he believed it is safest but his bottle say otherwise, lol.


I vape marijuana.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> It’s not like alcohol where you loose control


I guess some people lose control with alcohol...
I've never really consumed drugs other than alcohol.

Well, some prescribed drugs perhaps but not in a recreational way, anyway clonazepam is really soothing.
Also, I've never consumed mj on my own, but sure I have been together in a closed environment with college friends that were smoking it, enough to get high just from shared air, also soothing tbh.

Not too much into this anyway. But soothing is nice.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I vape marijuana.



However, you still inhale "smoke cloud" anyway.  

Some people loses control over alcohol and some people lose control over marijuana as well. Anything like that aren't healthy.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Have you even smoked marijuana?


no, I never smoke that. I don't feel attracted to test things out.
drug doesn't appeal to me, and I'm fine like that. but then, I don't know what you feel and why it would be "better".

if you don't act differently, feel differently, lose your mind, see things, then what's the point except losing your money? it's just because it's illegal and it's fun doing dangerous things?


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2019)

I've had gas and air and morphine after I dislocated my shoulder about three years ago. The Morphine made me fall asleep, the gas, however, was fucking balling.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 10, 2019)

Pathetic. I don't see it why would a drug make someone feel better.
That's just a temporary solution to a permament problem.
Now i know that not everyone who's depressed relies on drugs tl feel better and there are people who resort to them purely out of curiosity or peer pressure (among teens particularly) so that they can be accepted into their friend group and look like the "cool kid" or something.
That's even dumber imo
Be it drugs alcohol or smoking i can't stand them. Just the smell of booze and smoking are enough to trigger my anger.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 10, 2019)

My drugs are caffeine (I love diet colas) and fresh air and exercise afterall if I ever feel down I can walk my dog and feel better


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2019)

RaptorDMG said:


> My drugs are caffeine (I love diet colas) and fresh air and exercise afterall if I ever feel down I can walk my dog and feel better


Oh... yeah, caffeine is a drug. 
Then I am a drug addict, and it really makes you feel happier, unless your coffee was brewed burnt.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 11, 2019)

On the record? None, not a one, terrible things..... Off the record? Man, there’s not enough space on here to go through that list.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 11, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh... yeah, caffeine is a drug.
> Then I am a drug addict, and it really makes you feel happier, unless your coffee was brewed burnt.


Exactly. There even some studies that suggest than weed is less addictive than caffeine.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

lachlan_sol said:


> i cringed while reading this but i guess whatever works for you mate


Anime isn't cringey, just a different culture's entertainment.
I agree, drugs aren't the solution.
You can get "high" naturally by doing things, like listening to music, playing games and, there's this one guy that gets it from showing people his fox pictures. Drugs are just a waste of life, you can escape from depression without drugs OR suicide, you just gotta be willing to try new things.
Not judging you guys, but not the best thing to be doing (although things like poppies and marijuana are natural drugs, their there for a reason. Cancer patient's going through chemo is one of the best uses for marijuana, poppies have painkillers in them)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2019)

Alcohol, weed, eventually gets boring once you are used to.

Also some random stuff from the pharmacy a few years ago because I was an idiot. I wouldn't be surprised some permanent things happened.


----------



## Viri (Aug 12, 2019)

Tylenol with Codeine 3. It made me feel really happy, and I suddenly wanted to go outside, and go do random outdoor things, like take a walk, or go shopping. It made me feel super alive and active! It was for a tooth abscess, and wisdom teeth removal. The dentists I went to kept throwing the shit at me.

Then after a while, the pain went away, and I still found my self taking my medicine, because I had so many. I Googled if it was normal, and learned I was becoming mentally addicted to pain killers, and I threw the pills out, lol. Addiction is scary, you sometimes don't even know you're addicted, until you look it up.

Oh, and how were they? They were great! I wish I could still take them, but, yeah, I don't want to get addicted.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 12, 2019)

@Subtle Demise this is right up your way my dude. 

As for me, I don't know anything about the pills and drugs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 12, 2019)

Only drugs I've ever done were in controlled situations, after eye surgery and wisdom teeth removal, had Percoset both times. Yes, it felt amazing and I slept well those nights, but after that, yeah, no opiods again.


----------



## mesakagi (Aug 12, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Pathetic. I don't see it why would a drug make someone feel better.
> That's just a temporary solution to a permament problem.
> Now i know that not everyone who's depressed relies on drugs tl feel better and there are people who resort to them purely out of curiosity or peer pressure (among teens particularly) so that they can be accepted into their friend group and look like the "cool kid" or something.
> That's even dumber imo
> Be it drugs alcohol or smoking i can't stand them. Just the smell of booze and smoking are enough to trigger my anger.


I'm sorry but is it bad if I find this post funny as heck?



Viri said:


> Tylenol with Codeine 3. It made me feel really happy, and I suddenly wanted to go outside, and go do random outdoor things, like take a walk, or go shopping. It made me feel super alive and active! It was for a tooth abscess, and wisdom teeth removal. The dentists I went to kept throwing the shit at me.
> 
> Then after a while, the pain went away, and I still found my self taking my medicine, because I had so many. I Googled if it was normal, and learned I was becoming mentally addicted to pain killers, and I threw the pills out, lol. Addiction is scary, you sometimes don't even know you're addicted, until you look it up.
> 
> Oh, and how were they? They were great! I wish I could still take them, but, yeah, I don't want to get addicted.


NVM Edited, deleted.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 12, 2019)

Viri said:


> Tylenol with Codeine 3. It made me feel really happy, and I suddenly wanted to go outside, and go do random outdoor things, like take a walk, or go shopping. It made me feel super alive and active! It was for a tooth abscess, and wisdom teeth removal. The dentists I went to kept throwing the shit at me.



If memory serves me Tylenol 3 is a 15/500 mg codeine/paracetamol (Acetaminophen), currently I'm taking 2 30/500mg ( known over there as Tylenol 4 ?) 4 times a day plus a small amount of morphine if/when things get really bad, although that really is a last resort and try not to take it if I can avoid it. And this has been going on now for what, year and a half for so and I can say that its never made me happy. It just completely slows down my thinking and just dulls my senses. Does it take away the pain ? some of it, but I'm always in pain pretty much every second of every day. At most it allows me sit up and not be able to concentrate on anything, and for someone like me who always likes to be doing something it really is a living hell. 

Things are getting better tho at least in a limited fashion, this is the first month I've tried using CBD oil ( actually vaping it ) and it does seem to be having positive effect. The pain hasn't been quite so bad and i have been able to cut down a little on the cocodamol. Problem here tho is that I cant get CBD on prescription, evidently i don't qualify for it, so this limits me on how much i can actually buy, which isnt really a lot.



mesakagi said:


> I'm sorry but is it bad if I find this post funny as heck? I understand having no preference and/or experience with drugs but being angry at them and the people who do it is funny considering half the world are technically drug addicts, ala caffeine junkies/smokers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every one is a drug addict to some degree. Sugar is a drug, a very widely sociably acceptable drug that no one actually considers a drug.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2019)

Nothing. Never been trash enough to need to alter my reality to enjoy life. I guess if you're boring, drugs are a great option.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Nothing. Never been trash enough to need to alter my reality to enjoy life. I guess if you're boring, drugs are a great option.


Sounds like something a person who needs a blunt would say.


----------



## mesakagi (Aug 12, 2019)

Viri said:


> .



I'm sorry if my comments on opiods came off as insensitive to not only you but anyone else, as I know some people genuinely rely on them for relief from chronic pain and just how hard it can be to balance pain/relief through opiods. I can't imagine the struggle with that.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 12, 2019)

mesakagi said:


> I'm sorry if my comments on opiods came off as insensitive since I know some people genuinely rely on them for relief from chronic pain and just how hard it can be to balance pain/relief through opiods.



I doubt anyone who has to take them would be offended, I’m not, it’s a different kettle of fish taking something because you have to and taking it for fun.

My daily dose of morphine is literally enough to kill a cow, yet that and the other massive pile of pills I have to take every day still don’t completely remove my pain - but I consistently refuse to take any more. I don’t want to be incapable of the kind of thought processes I need for work and throwing more drugs at the problem would just make me less coherent - yup, even more than normal


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 12, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> @Subtle Demise this is right up your way my dude.
> 
> As for me, I don't know anything about the pills and drugs.


Well if you insist. I'll try to list them off in the order I tried them to the best of my ability, at the risk of sounding like that scene from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: cigarettes, alcohol, weed, hydrocodone, codeine, suboxone, tramadol, kratom, meth, ativan, xanax, oxycodone, 2-CB, cocaine, and U-47700, which happened to my favorite until the DEA banned it because people were dying instantly from overdosing on it. It was basically like unregulated short-acting heroin. Oh there were also some "mystery press" pills I bought from the deepweb once. Probably not the smartest thing in the world, since they contained fentanyl and a cocktail of methamphetamine, benzodiazapines, and who knows what else. They were made from the droppings of the seller's pill press. So yeah, probably the dumbest thing I've ever tried, but at least I was smart enough to crush them up and take little bumps off my fist instead, following with a saline nasal spray. I was either amped up and loving life, or nodding off at the computer. 

I mostly stick to just kratom and booze nowadays. Smoke a bowl or two of some strong weed when I get home from work until bed time as long as the kids aren't here, otherwise I wait until they are in bed. I'd like to buy a house with some back yard property and grow some natural medicine like poppies and cannabis.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 12, 2019)

I can only warn you guys to be very carefull no matter what kind of drugs you use ...

My father is only 64 and talking with him he seems more or less clear in his head but as he is smoking and drinking a lot and can hardly stand anymore, he didn't left his flat for more then 3 years ! (shopping is done online or trough his brother). He "can't" even get into the bathtub to take a shower so no shower since many years and so on ... all because of the drugs ! (next month he gets a new flat with a shower with low entry and a chair inside so hope this will help a little ....)

It is really hard when you have to deal with a drug addict in your familiy especially if its close family like Parents or Children.


----------



## Bedel (Aug 12, 2019)

Garlic bread. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 12, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Well if you insist. I'll try to list them off in the order I tried them to the best of my ability, at the risk of sounding like that scene from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: cigarettes, alcohol, weed, hydrocodone, codeine, suboxone, tramadol, kratom, meth, ativan, xanax, oxycodone, 2-CB, cocaine, and U-47700, which happened to my favorite until the DEA banned it because people were dying instantly from overdosing on it. It was basically like unregulated short-acting heroin. Oh there were also some "mystery press" pills I bought from the deepweb once. Probably not the smartest thing in the world, since they contained fentanyl and a cocktail of methamphetamine, benzodiazapines, and who knows what else. They were made from the droppings of the seller's pill press. So yeah, probably the dumbest thing I've ever tried, but at least I was smart enough to crush them up and take little bumps off my fist instead, following with a saline nasal spray. I was either amped up and loving life, or nodding off at the computer.
> 
> I mostly stick to just kratom and booze nowadays. Smoke a bowl or two of some strong weed when I get home from work until bed time as long as the kids aren't here, otherwise I wait until they are in bed. I'd like to buy a house with some back yard property and grow some natural medicine like poppies and cannabis.




I’m impressed you can remember, I just tried and couldn’t think of half of it....... maybe it was all the jellies I ate back in the day  I can remember the biggies, the rest, well that’s just a blur. But a damn enjoyable blur


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

I take Ritalin to cope with ADHD/Asperger's related concentration/stress issues, if that counts. I'm extremely noise sensitive. Background noise and multitasking becomes a bit more bearable that way. I wouldn't be able to do any work without it.

Apart from that I don't do drugs, I don't even drink alcohol. It scares me how it changes the behaviour of people and I made a vow never to touch that stuff. If I want to relax I listen to music.

I have chronic pain in the jar and I'm stuck with arthrosis from a cycling accident. It got so bad that I actually thought about trying cannabis for a while, but a friend who also has Asperger's recommended I should try CBD oil instead which contains no THC. I'd never heard of it before. It was a good idea. It's expensive and I'm not 100% pain free, but I can somewhat enjoy life again.

I'm also less anxious when talking to people. It might be helpful for aspies and other people with anxiety issues.

It's a shame that no doctor recommends CBD against chronic pain, at least not here in Germany. They always give you Ibuprofen. If anybody finds themselves in a similar situation, be careful with Ibu and related pain medication. I was taking Ibu 600 for a few weeks and it caused me stomach pain that took months to fully go away.


----------



## Joom (Aug 12, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> It's a shame that no doctor recommends CDB against chronic pain, at least not here in Germany. No, they always give you Ibuprofen. If anybody finds himself in a similar situation, be careful with Ibu and similar pain medication. I was taking Ibu 600 for a few weeks and it caused me stomach pain that took months to fully go away


I'm a chronic pain sufferer, too. I have two herniated discs, and one ruptured along with arthritis in my spine. I'm all too familiar with the damages caused by NSAIDs (Ibuprofen, Advil, etc.) They eat away your stomach lining and also do a number on your kidneys. I much prefer GABA analogues for the legal route. Phenibut and Gabapentin work wonders for nerve pain, and also help immensely with anxiety. They've also helped me get over alcoholism for the most part. In a perfect world, though, I'd just use cannabis products. My state isn't legal yet, so CBD retailers mark up their products exponentially because of the novelty behind a legal cannabis product. So, it's rather expensive here, too.


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 12, 2019)

None. I have a life.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 12, 2019)

Elysium420 said:


> None. I have a life.


Elysium"420".....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)

Clean air and good food.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Nothing. Never been trash enough to need to alter my reality to enjoy life. I guess if you're boring, drugs are a great option.


Hear Hear

I’m not boring enough to play music at parties. Don’t need to spice up the atmosphere and make it more fun with tunes. Just my personality and voice alone is all that’s needed. I’m the most interesting man in the world. I don’t always drink beer, but when I do I prefer Dos Equis. Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Joom (Aug 12, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Nothing. Never been trash enough to need to alter my reality to enjoy life. I guess if you're boring, drugs are a great option.


That's awesome. I envy people who have a quality of life without drugs. I hate feeling like a chemical dump, but it's a necessary evil. Some offer a better experience than others that are rather meaningful. For example, before psychotherapy, I could barely leave my house let alone hold down a job. They helped me 180 into running my own business and then management over a fabrication business. I've learned that drug use is incredibly dependent on the user, and they don't inherently make a person bad when the drugs are treated with the respect they deserve. This is the problem with recreational use as it totally disregards what tools drugs can be.


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 12, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Elysium"420".....


Ironic, I know


----------



## Chary (Aug 12, 2019)

Considering I stay sound of mind, none, ever. I also lump alcohol into the drug mix, because my family on both sides have dealt with horrible addictions to alcohol, leading to both physical and mental detriment. I don’t trust myself to go down that road and come back, going off the ways my parents struggle(d) with alcohol. There’s something, deep down, where that potential for addictive behavior lies, and I’m not going to test it. 

As for a less serious response: white chocolate, or perhaps sugar in general. I will cut you for a small bag of candy. 



Joom said:


> That's awesome. I envy people who have a quality of life without drugs. I hate feeling like a chemical dump, but it's a necessary evil. Some offer a better experience than others that are rather meaningful. For example, before psychotherapy, I could barely leave my house let alone hold down a job. They helped me 180 into running my own business and then management over a fabrication business. I've learned that drug use is incredibly dependent on the user, and they don't inherently make a person bad when the drugs are treated with the respect they deserve. This is the problem with recreational use as it totally disregards what tools drugs can be.


This is a really interesting perspective. When I clicked on this thread, I didn’t expect replies revolving around drug needs for health—I only assumed it would be about drug use of varying legality and recreational uses. Thanks for sharing your take.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)

I've had weed, blueberry haze was the specific strain. It was alright felt good, made me relaxed.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

I wish people would be more careful with alcohol. It's always treated so lightly.
Being socially accepted/expected doesn't make it less harmful than the heavier drugs or nicotin. I've never touched alcohol in my life, I prefer to keep a clear mind.

People often don't know their limits.

I hate it when my parents or friends drink and I'm the only sober one in the room, I absolutely despise it. I can't stand their stupid, pointless rambling and unfunny, dirty jokes. My father spends every second day in a pub after work. On these days I won't leave my room when he's back home...

My mother just plays it down when I point it out.

Ok, I'm fine, sorry.
I apologize for the rant, but I needed to get this out.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)

Aside from taking Adderal (Legitimately need it) just weed & edibles. If Alcohol counts then yes to that as well although I don't normally drink... But when I do, it get's pretty wild (in a good way, I am a sociable drunk which  is a stark contrast to sober me).


----------



## mikefor20 (Aug 12, 2019)

This is what I've tried to my best recollection.

Phenobarbitol - Downers. They were in my medicine cabinet. Sleepy sleepy.
NyQuil - drink the whole bottle and you'll hallucinate for five minutes and pass out.
Alcohol - you name it, i drank it
Tobacco - not a drug.  Smoked for 20 years.
Marijuana - Smoke it, eat it, vape it.Good times.
LSD - Acid is fun. You see things. Everything moves. Your mind goes all over. I used to love to fry in the 90's
Methamphetamine - common around here. Like drinking 20 pots of coffee. Stay up playing guitar and N64 for a week.
Mushrooms - Like LSD but mellow
Inhalants - intense hallucinations, for about 5 minutes at a time.
Nitrous Oxide,- inhalant. Hippie crack. 
Cocaine - Numb face. Talking to a stranger for 6 hours with a nose bleed and no penis
Ecstacy - Feels good.  Touch me again.
Crack - intense rush for 2 minutes. Then looking for more. Shit drug.
PCP - angry dream world. Gone in minutes. Another shitty one.
Opium - mellow dream world. Relaxing
Salvia- wtf was that?

I wanted to try it all once and no needles. Mission accomplished i think....


----------



## Joom (Aug 12, 2019)

mikefor20 said:


> Mission accomplished i think.


You're missing out if you've not had DMT. I recommend changa blends over freebase. Ketamine is also better than PCP.


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> This is a really interesting perspective. When I clicked on this thread, I didn’t expect replies revolving around drug needs for health—I only assumed it would be about drug use of varying legality and recreational uses. Thanks for sharing your take.


People often forget that every drug, at one point, had a recognized medical use, or was developed for treatment but never made it to the market. LSD, for example, has an enthralling history. The chemist behind it was attempting to create a treatment for labor pains from pregnancy, but when he accidentally dropped a minute amount on bare skin, he noticed the intoxicating effects, so he shelved it and deemed it useless. It wasn't until WWII that the curiosity got the better of him and he intentionally took a dose that caused the profound effects we now know that it causes. It being wartime, street vehicles were banned in Sweden, so his assistant took him home on the handlebars of his bicycle. Now, April 19th is known as "Bicycle Day", and is used to celebrate this discovery.

Drugs fascinate me because of the science and history behind them. Human psychology and biochemistry are also another major interest, and the three coincide very well. They're tools bestowed upon us, but just like with a power saw, we can hurt ourselves immensely with them. Responsible use and harm reduction through understanding and education is what I strive to spread.


----------



## cearp (Aug 13, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Pathetic. I don't see it why would a drug make someone feel better.
> That's just a temporary solution to a permament problem.
> Now i know that not everyone who's depressed relies on drugs tl feel better and there are people who resort to them purely out of curiosity or peer pressure (among teens particularly) so that they can be accepted into their friend group and look like the "cool kid" or something.
> That's even dumber imo
> Be it drugs alcohol or smoking i can't stand them. Just the smell of booze and smoking are enough to trigger my anger.


drugs affect our body. there's a reason aspirin, morphine, psilocybin, caffeine do the things they do and people take these things among many others to feel better or get a result.

sure, drugs are temporary. imagine if it wasn't?
you drink a cup of coffee in the morning and never fall asleep for the rest of your life.
or a woman has an epidural to relieve the pain of childbirth, and the next week she burns herself cooking because she can't feel the pain/heat from the cooker.
or the person taking mushrooms to help his cluster migranes trips out for years instead of hours.
it would be crazy. so yes drugs are temporary.

and you talk about a 'permanent problem'? not all problems are permanent.
if i get seasick on boats, is it ok for me to take a travel sickness pill?
or should i avoid medication and vomit?
i guess if i traveled on boats every day my 'permanent problem' would go away and i would get used to traveling.
but for now, i take a drug to help me.

if you can agree medication/'normal' drugs help people, you have to agree unapproved drugs can help people too.
some 'illegal' drugs can be prescribed by a doctor, like opiates, meth, cannabis. some doctors give you lsd.

just because a doctor gives you something, doesn't mean it's safe and it doesn't mean it will help you.
and similarly just because you take a drug 'illegally', it doesn't mean it is dangerous or that it won't help you.



NoNAND said:


> Just the smell of booze and smoking are enough to trigger my anger.


i don't like the smell of chicken, it doesn't mean it's bad for you or wrong or pathetic. and it definitely doesn't make me angry though lol.
i can just imagine you walking through a forest and smelling a rotten and fermented apple and getting triggered 



azoreseuropa said:


> Vape is not safest, lol. Look at the bottle for Vape: "Warning: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical."  Yeah, my brother use it and he believed it is safest but his bottle say otherwise, lol.


people don't have to vape nicotine, you can do it for the flavor or maybe they think blowing out those clouds is fun.
you can vape anything really, some people even vape vitamins (i had no idea until i saw that on amazon)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2019)

Some very curious opinions on drugs here, ones that make me wonder as to their origin (some word choices are rather unique and only likely to come from specific origins but I will skip that one for now). Mind expansion and exploration is an interesting concept and don't find it a particularly objectionable pursuit. If it comes to dominate your life* then that is a bad thing, and one wants to be careful with the chemically addictive things, but it is far from assured that such things will. I have similarly met plenty of people that have been known to indulge and are counted among those I have met which lead some of the most interesting and fulfilling lives, and I see such things both enhanced and not hampered by them save for whatever hangovers there might be.
If we get some decent nootropics (smart drugs) one day you can bet I will be all over that. I am rather curious what effects ritalin et al would have on me but thus far have not tried them.

*I quite like the Doug Stanhope classification. Good drugs make good times better where bad drugs make bad times feel better -- being dumped and dropping acid is probably not going to do much other than increase chances of a bad trip, getting drunk on the other hand... It gets a bit hazy when you consider the effects of ecstasy/MDMA as it pertains to clinical uses (its potential as an anti grief/trauma drug is immense and its effects are very quick if administered well -- one trial I saw had people given months to live, them and their partner were given a dose and guided by a therapist... the outcomes were amazing) but as Mr Stanhope is a comedian we can probably leave the massive scientific rigour for another day.


Anyway have drank alcohol before. Does nothing for me these days, and has not pretty much since I was a teenager, so I don't. Quite amusing to watch others stumble around though.
Had codeine in recommended over the counter doses (it is pretty readily available in the UK). Didn't really do much for the back pain I had at the time but most painkillers have little effect on me, and frankly most pain (if I even register it) does not slow me down that much (I was more seeking anti inflammation effects here than pain relief and it was a combined pill).
On the flip side I am embarrassingly sensitive to caffeine. That stuff keeps me up long past the point of usefulness so I don't do it either. Which is fine as I can wake up on 4 hours sleep and walk out the door 15 seconds later ready to start the day, and can usually keep myself awake happily enough if needs be and I am not riding shotgun (apparently cars have sent me to sleep since I was a baby).


----------



## McBing (Aug 13, 2019)

Alcohol, I always get drunk pretty fast, found out a couple of weeks ago I have an Alcohol Intolerance (never knew there was such a thing), so that could be why I (nearly always) get a headache and throw up, but stupid as I am, I just can't say no to a good tequila or any other GOOD alcohol, as I like the taste.

MJ, I really enjoy it from time to time, it sparks my creativity when making my Chiptune/EDM/whatever stuff. Also when I try to make write songs for my Metal Band I just like to smoke a pure weed joint.

I don't know if this stuff is still around, but there was a time where "legal" drugs were a thing? Were I live some were called "Sweed"? Like Synthetic Weed shit, I tried it once, my heartrate was crazy and my vision had a "zooming" problem, I just couldn't focus on stuff. Really never will try this shit again.

If I ever happen to be really old or deathly sick, I will try "everything" else, but right now I'm too afraid that I might have too much fun with other drugs then the above mentioned.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2019)

cearp said:


> drugs affect our body. there's a reason aspirin, morphine, psilocybin, caffeine do the things they do and people take these things among many others to feel better or get a result.
> 
> sure, drugs are temporary. imagine if it wasn't?
> you drink a cup of coffee in the morning and never fall asleep for the rest of your life.
> ...



I understand your point of view. You can drink Decaf coffee and fell asleep easily. I do. And I understand about medicine.. They can help people live longer but they are still part of drugs. However, this help you doesn't mean it is safe because you inhale the smoke in the body.. The same for vape.. you can do it for the flavor without nicotine but you still inhale that kind of smoke from electric and its not safe too. No matter what. The safest is: Eat fruits/Vegetable for vitamins. Did you know that there are many vitamins pills at GNC and anywhere and it is still not safe for you ? Yeah. I will skip it. I don't mind eating Marijuana in the brownie or on the food. Its part of healthy.. Not to inhale smoke anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2019)

McBing said:


> I don't know if this stuff is still around, but there was a time where "legal" drugs were a thing? Were I live some were called "Sweed"? Like Synthetic Weed shit, I tried it once, my heartrate was crazy and my vision had a "zooming" problem, I just couldn't focus on stuff. Really never will try this shit again.



Legal highs basics then.

If you study chemistry for more than about 5 minutes you will probably be introduced to either the ideas of groups in the periodic table or functional groups in the case of organic chemistry (alkanes, alkenes, alcohols, carboxylic acids, arenes, esters, ... for the high school approach). This is to say while there are chemical differences between things then behaviours are often the result of one particular aspect with the rest of the chemical possibly only having very minor effects on things like melting point or solubility.

A government might say outlaw a particular chemical. Swap out a normally pointless hydrogen for a chlorine or methyl group, or chop out a link in a long chain, and you have an entirely different chemical. Said chemical (at least then) potentially without any laws against it, and if there were laws against that one then carry on changing again. Also without any study at all of its effects on the human body* (said basic chemistry will also probably include the ideas of isomerism and the different traits it might obtain by virtue of those, whole new aspects does not make things any more predictable) but with a fair likelihood its effects will be similar to the chemical you started from.  We will skip the interaction and byproduct approaches as they were lesser used and complicate things needlessly here, not to mention there existed a legal basis against some of those (in the patents aspect if nothing else).
As laws takes months to come into effect and you can probably spin out a thousand different efforts within an evening with a modest lab (full bore research companies these days have robots that do this sort of thing with even greater capacities) and ship an oil tanker full of the stuff around the world before you are doing anything illegal you get a nice loophole as it were. Subsequently this led to governments around the world adopting some very suspect laws that often essentially outlawed getting high itself rather than harm reduction on the basis of expert consultation (or at least theoretically -- one wonders at weed still having the classification it did in the UK), which if you study the history of drug laws and laws themselves is an extremely dubious thing to do, but enough of that one.

*also ability for medics to detect -- you don't just shove a glob of blood or something on a slide and stick it in a machine to have it tell you what it is made of, as much as what in a list of specific things you are are looking for are most likely present or not. As most people traditionally took one of about 30 different drugs, or poisoned themselves with one of about 50 different metals or chemicals you could do battery tests against said common suspects and usually figure out what it is in combination with symptoms. Hence the "we can't detect it" thing that Spice (trade/street name for a variety of synthetic cannabinoids in the end) had going on and part of the push back against the concept.

As it is a drugs topic and it is a prime example of the thought process in action I will bring up the Shulgins and their books pihkal and tikhal. Each of those takes one particular class of drugs (phenethylamine, this would be including the likes of MDMA and 2CB, and tryptamines, which would include DMT and LSD), spins off dozens of versions of each with minor tweaks and then in what I consider one of the craziest moves but also moves that earned more respect from me than can really be stated the dude did the whole bioassay thing on them. Aka he tried them, increased the dose and tried again before noting it all down and releasing dose notes and synthesis methods for free, and for the unfamiliar chemists in the audience their primary chemical analysis method was IR spectroscopy (the books coming out in 1991 and 1997).


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2019)

Damn...


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 21, 2019)

Cannabis - a great one for day to day use, best if you take breaks to fully appreciate the high without tolerance.

Magic Mushrooms - My personal favourite, most spiritual and teaching, I often find states of mind which help me to process things that happen in my life! A great teacher.

LSD - Unpredictable, powerful and amazing.
Never really know what to expect, am taking a break from LSD due to the intensity of my last trip, ended up seeing the world through a mathatical sort of mind filter, believing I was swapping bodies and thinking I was multiple people at once.
Also couldn't tell up from down and trashed my tent in my confusion, overall fun but scary when the trip ends up lasting 14 hours.

DMT - Underexplored by me, last trip was colourful, geometric visuals, followed by levitating off of my bed and being abducted by aliens, and then blacking out, woke up back in my bed sort of shaking and licking the roof of my mouth, felt great for weeks after that one!

MDMA - Always fun, maybe too fun.
Had a recent experience taking a pill containing 200mg MDMA HCL after the LSD trip described above, sun was coming up after an all nighter, silhouetting the mountain and steam was coming off the lake while I sat calmly watching the ripples, as the effects began to peak and the DnB tent started knocking out some crazy mad drivey beats I started dancing on the pier by myself making some awesome shapes!
Great for special times, prone to be abused though.

A few more:
Kratom - Nice mellow body high and clear thoughts 
Kanna - A nice Serotonergic stimulant with negligible comedown.
Blue Lotus - Dopaminergic agonist, providing energy and calming dopaminergic dependence symptoms of Tobacco.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 21, 2019)

Elemi said:


> Great for special times, prone to be abused though.



Pull up.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice try FBI. Better luck next time~


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 21, 2019)

Alcohol but my tolerance is way too high


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 21, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Pull up.


Dunno what that means lol


----------



## vinstage (Aug 21, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly and strongly believe that marijuana is much healthier than alcohol. You ever seen any deaths from marijuana?


Psychosis which often leads to suicide. It's a relevant risk factor associating marijuana and suicide.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2019)

FrederickBraun said:


> I am totally against drugs. I believe that to get pleasure you in other ways.


Have you drank alcohol or soda with caffeine?


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 22, 2019)

There are no 'healthy' drugs. period. Here's the thing about drugs of all kinds, no one gets up in the morning and says: _"Hey I want to be an addict!",_ yet it happens. Ask anyone that has become one and they'll tell you they thought... _"It won't happen to me..."_ Not everyone has an addictive personality, science is just now starting to understand addiction. One thing I do know is walking the tracks, one will eventually get hit by a train. It is only a matter of time. 

No one got up this morning and said _"hey I think I'll get hit by a car"_ , but it happens. That's random, addiction isn't. Trying a drug is like trying to get hit by that car.

Experience shows me, it happens more often to those who swear it won't happen to them.
Alcohol removes spots from your garments, friends, and family from your life, jobs, gifts from your children's holidays, money from the bank,  and healthy years off your life. 

I have lived with two alcoholics on and off (family members) for almost four decades. Neither of them is willing to admit to themselves their issue, but they are alone and miserable. Not all alcoholics or addicts are living on park benches or in the streets. Some have decent jobs. There's is a  transition from a stable life to street life, you're just thinking about the street level if you think the street homeless drunk is the only type there is. I suggest attending one or two meetings of AA (open meeting) and hear the horror stories, they're real.

 Not everyone becomes addicted but if you even have to ask the question, you already know the answer.If there are other family members who have shown addictive tendencies, do yourself a favor and stay away from everything. It is a  genetic trait and you are much more likely to become addicted to something if another family member has already. This doesn't even address the psychological addiction.

Please, think twice before experimenting with drugs and if you use them regularly, get help, there is a better life after addiction, I am living proof.

Sorry for the wall-o-text have a fantastic day.


----------



## lilac13angel (Aug 29, 2019)

My experience with edibles was TERRIBLE. I wouldn’t mess with that again, I’m pretty set with alcohol as it is.


----------



## Undwiz (Aug 29, 2019)

I am 37. 

 I have had weed (not a real drug) Meth,Cocaine,LSD(acid) and Mushrooms.

  With that I have never been a addict to illegal drugs. I have and still do have a drinking problem.

I started smoking weed at the age of 13. I did not like it at the time. Peer pressure got the best of me. By age 15 I loved it and smoked it threw my mid 20's near daily. After 25 I have smoked it only on Christmas with my Brother in Law.  I love weed.. it feels awesome--- but I have kids/Family now.  My Wife smokes CBD Hemp flower and that is legal in all 50 states(She has Seizures).. it is just weak weed. Same plant I take a toke here and there.

  As for Meth/Speed.  at age 15 I did it for a month or 2 almost every day. I was trying to hook up with some girl that did the stuff. One night I was up for days and looked in the mirror and my face was lop sided like I had a stroke. I think I was seeing things but I do not know for sure. I woke my Mom up at 2am to go buy me some Gatorade. She went to the store and never asked question. That was the worst I ever felt in my life. .... Don't do that stuff EVER !!!!!

  About 16 I did acid a few times...... I can recall some things but I can't even figure out a way to type out what happened...... that shit was fun..but really don't do it LOL. want to know more about my experience with that I will gladly voice chat.


          Then 17 came. My Dad died. I started drinking very heavy, this has not really stopped.  Don't drink unless it is with friends and having fun..... Do not drink to drown self pity.

  At 18 to the Day my Dad died I 1st tried Cocaine... I did this every fri and Sat for 2 years, a few more time up to 23 but not enough to count on one hand.
  I loved Cocaine and I still miss it. It feels horrible if you are not drinking , but with drinking you can drink all night and not get tired.

    Cocaine is a fucked drug, I was never very bad into it. I spent $20 on it one time .My friend had a lot of money.....

   Cocaine will enhance your drinking problem if you have one like I did.  Stay away it is a very easy drug to just love, you wont hate it --- that is what makes it hard to get away.


     Ohh and as for Mushrooms , I did those with some stupid bitch and then took her to Vegas and Married her ....... so yeah stay away from that crap--   I was 24 now divorced her a year later and now I am 37 with a Women for 11 years and 4 kids and happy... I still drink -- but we are happy .
\


   Just be careful with the choices you make... try drugs if you want... just be careful


----------



## Hardline (Sep 26, 2019)

Marijuanna but did not like it .. better with beer and whiskey for me


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 26, 2019)

Stopped THC consumption when I was 16.
I rarely drink at home, but always (draft)beers before the soccer match (homegames FC Utrecht!!!)


----------



## jkjj (Sep 29, 2019)

just the common classics in no particular order

marijuana, salvia, amphetamine-L,Dextroamphetamine(adderall) methylphenidate,
methamphetamine, dextromethamphetamine(desoxyn), heroin/diamorphine,  cocaine
(non-NPCs mainline these together for a
timeless classic) diphenhydramine, dextromethorphan,
5-MeO-DMT, MXE, 2CB, quetiapine (seroquel), 2-MMC, 2-NMC, 2-FMA, 4-FMA,
Methaqualone, GHB, psilocybin, modafinil, armodafinil
NN-DMT, AMT, hydrocodone, hydromorphone, fentanyl (transdermal & smoked),
morphine, oxycodone, oxymorphone, methadone, buprenorphine, MDMA, MDA,

albuterol clenbuterol IGF-1 T3/T4 HGH

sildenafil, tadalafil, PT-141

big list of benzodiazipines, buproprion, nicotine, various nootropics.
have been waiting for the time & place to dose LSD. others i am forgetting.

are we bragging


----------



## Flame (Sep 30, 2019)

you guys are boring.

you have not lived until you did line of cocaine from a high end prostitutes belly which cost £1,000 per hour.


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 5, 2019)

No officer.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 5, 2019)

LSD, Medical Marijuana for my PTSD and Alcohol.


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 5, 2019)

Meth, percocet, Adderall, weed, Salvia, crack, and shrooms. 
Speed is one hell of a drug. Imagine flooding happiness and productivity for hours. Then soul crushing depression when you come off of it. That's what my life's like

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2019)

Insanity is one hell of a drug


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

Doo I look like the kind of Meowstic who would do marijuana?


----------



## RandomTake (Nov 18, 2019)

I feel the need...the need for weed . Seriously tho ive smoked it for well over 20 years without any problems. I don't drink ( perhaps a small one at xmas/new year but that's it) We all need some vices. Its true that it can damage some people psychologically however i feel that it probably helps trigger issues that would be present already. Where im from (Scotland) drinking is by and far the worst of all "addictions" and is one of the biggest killers around if abused. However as this is "socially accepted" folk look down upon us smokers. Worst thing about the weed is the tobacco addiction to be honest.

Also used to like a bit of amphetamines when i was younger on occasion, which to be honest felt fucking great XD


----------



## Mythical (Nov 18, 2019)

James_ said:


> Doo I look like the kind of Meowstic who would do marijuana?


......yes


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Nov 18, 2019)

Weed, coke, ecstasy, MDMA, amphetamines, 2-CB, shrooms, M-cat, ketamine.

They're all decent, apart from ketamine. That shit is the devil.


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> ......yes


...well alright then.


----------

